# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Cats or Dogs?

## Monotony

Simple which do you have Cats or Dogs, Both? or Other?

I'm bored

----------


## Anteros

Edit -

Bird... erm, birds.  Lot's of 'em!!!

----------


## Ont Mon

Dog here.

----------


## anonymid

Whoops, I should've read the poll more carefully. I don't actually have a pet cat at the moment; I was just voting my preference.

----------


## Marleywhite

Both.

----------


## WintersTale

I have 5 cats and 2 dogs.

----------


## Equinox

> Whoops, I should've read the poll more carefully. I don't actually have a pet cat at the moment; I was just voting my preference.



Doh! I did the same thing!

----------


## Antidote

Cats because 1) they're self-cleaning 2) they have the ability to purr 3) they're paw pads look like beans 4) they don't try to smell people's crotches 5) they like to sit in sun rays. 

And there's like a dillion other reasons but can't be bothered listing 'em all.

----------


## T-Bone

I had a cat for 18 years, then she died like 2 months ago. I suppose i will always have her though. I prefer cats over dogs in every way imaginable, but i especially prefer them mentally because they are not weak little pushovers like dogs are. I want a friend, not a servant. I don't attribute a dogs "trick learning" to intelligence, rather than just being little puppets here for our amusement. They're not self-reliant, they bark at everything because they're stupid, they lack agility and they're inferior physically, and they smell terrible.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Los perros. Son... _perro_n. Ha see what I did there? Because... dog in Spanish...

----------


## Prodigy

Dogs.

----------


## Arcadia

Cat.  If only my kitty was accepting of canines, it would be nice to have both at the same time.

----------


## NoteBook

Dog  ::):

----------


## fetisha

cats

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have 5 cats and 2 dogs.



I have 7 cats, but I think you have me beat by adding the dogs. That's a lot of animals, especially if the dogs are big. I presently have one sitting on the top of my chair, two sitting on my keyboard touching keys, 3 by my feet and one sitting on my lap. I don't think they understand personal space.

----------


## SmileyFace

I don't have any pets at the moment  ::(:  We used to have pet mice though and pet fish. Yes, pet mice. Personally I'm not scared of them. I guess if they were out living in sewers and crap like many rats, then ya that's when I'd be scared. But having them as domestic animals... definitely not bad. I find them cute. Would really like a pet rabbit or hamster one of these days. Awesome animals.

----------


## meganmila

I like both.

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

I like both, but I can only have dogs because unfortunately, I'm allergic to cats ): plus my dogs don't seem to like cats, but I love them anyway. My friends have cats and I can play with them, just can't live with them.

----------


## The Wanderer

I used to have a cat..had her for 16 years.  She died after Christmas last year, I miss her so much.  ::(: 
I have just birds now, they're great pets

----------


## Duke Silver

I have cats. I like cats. Dogs I mostly don't care for but some are cool beans.

----------


## Demerzel

> Whoops, I should've read the poll more carefully. I don't actually have a pet cat at the moment; I was just voting my preference.



Me too  :Mega Shock:  I've had both at the same time in the past.

----------


## Frogger

Dog

----------


## peace

Cats

----------


## Ironman

I did have a dog.   He died in 2002, though.

----------


## Member11

Dogs. Cats hates me. ::

----------


## ShyGuy82

I really really really like dogs, but I looooooooooove cats.  I'd be miserable without animals in my life.

----------


## Otherside

Dogs. And I also prefer tea to doctor pepper. Because doctor pepper is disgusting.

----------


## Monotony

> Dogs. And I also prefer tea to doctor pepper. _Because doctor pepper is disgusting_.

----------


## Otherside

> 



Well you could have both, with this "Dr.Pepper Tea", which looks disgusting, because why anyone would put fizzy drinks in the microwave and heat it, I don't know.




> *Dr. Pepper âTeaâ**
> 
> 
> *
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 1 1/2 cups Dr. Pepper1 tblsp fresh lemon juicea couple slices of lemon
> *Instructions*
> 
> In a microwaveable cup or mug heat the Dr. Pepper for 90 seconds.Add the lemon juice and the sliced lemon.Enjoy!



But, I guess I'm just British and too busy living up to the tea drinking stereotype to ever appreciate Dr.Pepper. Which reminds me, haven't had a cup of tea today...  ::(:

----------


## Monotony

> Well you could have both, with this "Dr.Pepper Tea", which looks disgusting, because why anyone would put fizzy drinks in the microwave and heat it, I don't know.
> 
> 
> But, I guess I'm just British and too busy living up to the tea drinking stereotype to ever appreciate Dr.Pepper. Which reminds me, haven't had a cup of tea today...



Wow who ever came up with that is committing heresy against tea AND Dr Pepper.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Otherside

> Wow who ever came up with that is committing heresy against tea AND Dr Pepper.



Indeed they are. It looks disgusting. Never trying that. Ever. Or any other sort of fizzy drink poured into a mug and heated for several seconds in the microwave.

----------


## Monotony

> Indeed they are. It looks disgusting. Never trying that. Ever. Or any other sort of fizzy drink poured into a mug and heated for several seconds in the microwave.



It doesn't even contain tea, Id rather make green or peppermint tea and then pour some Dr Pepper into it to cool it down a bit.

----------


## Sagan

Kittehs!!

----------


## Ironman

I had a dog.

----------


## Rawr

I like both but I like dogs more cause they're more compatible to me. They make the best of friends to a loner like myself cause their love is unconditional if brought up right. Cats just go their own way like another human being to me... 

It's funny because I have a lot of cat themed stuff in my room but that's just because I have a thing for Hello Kitty & cats are cute but I still prefer a dog.

----------


## mezzoforte

Cats!!

----------


## peace

That's a win to the cats. ::

----------


## Tinkerbell

I have both, right now 3 cats and 2 dogs.  Surprisingly they all keep me sane for different reasons.

----------


## VickieKitties

Cats are more tolerable, but I'd always prefer a pet-free environment.  The shedding is inevitable, as well as bathroom accidents.  No thanks.

----------


## Antidote

> Cats are more tolerable, but I'd always prefer a pet-free environment.  The shedding is inevitable, as well as bathroom accidents.  No thanks.



Not all breeds shed. Most cats don't require toilet training. It's instinctive for them to dig holes outside and go to the toilet in them then cover them up.

----------


## Antidote



----------

